# Wer schweisst Disc Adapter an Mercury?



## bl4d8 (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo !
Ich fahre ein mercury rahmen aber nur mit cantysockeln. Kennt ihr ne firma, die sich damit auskennt, und discaufnahmen (is2000) dranschweisst? 
Könnt ihr das empfehlen ?
danke gruß simon


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Mai 2005)

bl4d8 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Ich fahre ein mercury rahmen aber nur mit cantysockeln. Kennt ihr ne firma, die sich damit auskennt, und discaufnahmen (is2000) dranschweisst?
> Könnt ihr das empfehlen ?
> danke gruß simon



Richi Engineering
Alutech 

bei mir fiel Richi raus da mein GT aus 6061er Alu besteht, Alutech hat mir einen Preis von 90-120 Euro genannt. Bei Richi wirds ähnlich liegen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ro83er (11. Mai 2005)

Aus welchem Jahr ist denn dein Mercury ? Mein 2000er hat auch ganz normale Cantisockel, aber mittels einem im Ausfallende verschraubten Adapter auch eine IS2000-Aufnahme. Da müssten auf  dem linken (in Fahrtrichtung ges.) Ausfallende zwei Gewindebuchsen sein, wenns dir hilft kann ich auch mal ein Foto machen. 
Wo du einen solchen Adapter herbekommen könntest weiß ich nicht, meinen hat der Vorbesitzer dankenswerterweise beigelegt. Das Teil ist aber nicht so kompliziert , wenn du das mittels CNC nachbauen läßt kosts wahrscheinlich weniger als Ranschweissen.

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## SLichti (13. Mai 2005)

@ bl4d8

da Du wohl den ganz alten Mercury fährst, hat dieser am Ausfallende links zwei Löcher. Seinerzeit dienten die eher zur Gewichtsersparniss, man kann hier aber auch prima einen Adapter anbauen !

Bei Bergwerk hatten wir diese aus Alu, haben sich aber teilweise verbogen...

Wenn Du noch einen aus Alu auftreiben kannst, meld Dich bei mir. Anschweißen ist dann kein Problem, damit hält auch ein Aluteil.

Ansonsten wendest Du dich an Steppenwolf, die ham nämlich das gleiche Ausfallende an Ihren CR und CT Modellen von vor Bj. 2000/´01 (wurden ja auch bei BW gebraten...). Bei denen müssten die Adapter (aus Stahl) eigentlich noch am Lager sein. Befestigt wird das Teil mit Kettenblattschrauben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## proscher (8. August 2005)

Falls es wen interessiert: 
Man kann die Adapter noch bei Begwerk bestellen. 
Kosten 39 und sind scheinbar nicht mehr aus Alu. So wie ich das beurteilen kann werden die jetzt aus VA gefertigt.


----------

